# [V] Gothic 3, Oblivion, Bioshock, Schlacht um Mittelerde Anthology, X3 + Hardware



## Batman1 (10. Februar 2009)

Hi Community,

die Spiele sind in gebrauchtem Zustand, und funktionieren allesamt tadellos

Zusätze:

Gothic 3: normale Version, nicht Budget

Bioshock: Steelbook Edition

X3: original, nicht Budget

Hardware: Razer Krait, gebraucht, funktioniert tadellos

Versand: je 2:20 Euro

Mouse: 4,10 Euro (Hermes)

Preisvorschläge per PM von euch.

Batman


----------



## Batman1 (11. Februar 2009)

Batman1 am 10.02.2009 17:05 schrieb:
			
		

> Hi Community,
> 
> die Spiele sind in gebrauchtem Zustand, und funktionieren allesamt tadellos
> 
> ...



UP


----------

